# NSW Bass fishing weekend 2007



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea Paul,

Count me in on whatever date people want to go.
I haven't done any fresh water fishing so i'll leave the ideas up to other members that know this area of fishing better.

Cheers Dave


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

How far from Brisbane?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JD said:


> How far from Brisbane?


770km, 8.5 hours down the Newell Hwy, turn left at Singleton, can't miss it.

Its going to be friggin' cold in July but I guess I'm in


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Put me down (as a tentative of course) but very keen! any chance of posting a map? Not sure how far out of Canberra this place is?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

another option is the upper shoalhaven river. I stayed at Coolendel camping grounds http://www.coolendel.com.au over the Oct long weekend and it really was a great spot. I took my yak but didnt have a serious fish, however there's reported to be plenty off bass in there and the fishing (especially after nightfall) is (again reportedly) pretty good. This could be done late summer rather than waiting till the depths of winter??

Coolendel is located only 25km from Nowra which is approx a 2 - 2.5 hour drive from Sydney.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good idea Dave,
Hell why don't we do both :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

We could always think of an after easter fish at St clair before it gets that cold. (doesn't bother me i camp at jindy when boarding)
Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> another option is the upper shoalhaven river. I stayed at Coolendel camping grounds http://www.coolendel.com.au over the Oct long weekend and it really was a great spot. I took my yak but didnt have a serious fish, however there's reported to be plenty off bass in there and the fishing (especially after nightfall) is (again reportedly) pretty good. This could be done late summer rather than waiting till the depths of winter??
> 
> Coolendel is located only 25km from Nowra which is approx a 2 - 2.5 hour drive from Sydney.


Looks good Dave. If we have enough interest we could hire the bunkhouse. Would want to do it before the bass go downstream.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd definately be keen for either/both trips. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

me too..

both sound good to me..


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I too would be interested in both.

Spent last couple of days at Glenbawn. Fishing early morning and late afternoon proved to be the most productive. My son scored a 48 cm bass (first for him) but one of our group scored a 51cm minutes after    .

Took Flyak (yak name) and fished yesterday without success early morning. Chris (AKFF member) scored a 34cm (a first for him) and he will do a report on this  . Bad weather in late afternoon proved to me just how good the Prowler handles gale force winds and my aging body doesn't!!!   

In the two days the most successful method was on fly with a sinking line and a weighted Black and Orange fly. Spinnerbaits were also successful as they also got down deep.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Occy your idea so you should have first call on the dates,
Pick a date an well go from there 

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No offence taken Occy, 
In my current job i consider myself semi retired anyway.  (it is compared to being self employed like i used to be)

I'm easy on the dates it looks like i'll have friday to monday of for next year so any weekend is good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Put me down for the trip north of Sydney.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Would want to do it before the bass go downstream.


DAve, when's that likely to be?? i have no idea about freshwater Bass fishing..!


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Occy,
I'm keen for one or both depending on the work roster keep me posted! Give me a yell if you want me to chase accom @ glenbawn but I'll warn you the cabins aren't cheap (about 150 a night) - also level is about High 30% mark at the moment.
Phil.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok progress seems to have stalled but lots of interest so i'll post a date and lets see what happens.

weekend of the 5th and 6th of May 2007
( i think its the weekend before mothers day when none of us will be allowed out) i could be wrong but :?

Anyway hows that date grab people for Lake St Clairs

Cheers Dave


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry Cruisin,
I'm out gotta work - catch you next time
Phil


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dave (DaveyG) - sorry don't know when the bass move, but it shouldn't be before April

Dave (justcrusin32) - I think a previous post from a Muswellbrook local (flyrod?) said that the dams are better later. Something like July-September. We might want to hold off till then

Also have an ulterior motive here as tryhard and I are hatching another Forster bash for early May, but it depends on his roster so won't have a date for a few weeks.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Peril and guys
I'm easy on the date if we can get more yakers along later in the year then all the better  
What do you reckon then sometime in say september.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Preil

Yes it was me who spoke of the good fishing at St Clair in July through to Sept. It is a windy period though and the yakwill move around alot. The pro side is that the fish are big 

May is also a good month with the weather pretty stable.

I will try and make myself available for whatever date is selected and if you need anything organised from this end let me know.
Rod


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Me also. September sound good.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Sounds very intresting to me as well. Definitly intrested. Please keep me up to date.


----------

